# Karcher K2 Pressure Washer



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi
I apologise if this is in the wrong forum. I have recently developed an issue with my pressure washer. It pulsates constantly when the trigger isn't being pulled and leaks. Anyone else had this, easy fix?
Ta


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's quite likely that the pulsation is due to the leak.

Fix the leak and re-test.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

brittan said:


> It's quite likely that the pulsation is due to the leak.
> 
> Fix the leak and re-test.


Great thanks. 
Will take it apart to have a look.

G


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I've lost count of the amount of pressure washers I've gone through over the years. I bought a petrol Ryobi a few years ago but it's a bit too hardcore for just washing the car so I bought a K2 about a year ago and an aftermarket 10m hose and it's been perfect since. Just the right pressure for washing cars.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

We've got an old K4 that lasted for a few years until it started pulsing constantly when the trigger wasn't been pulled (no leaks). It can sometimes just be a blockage (lack of water getting through) and sometimes the lance (worth trying one of the accessorises if you have any) or even seals gone. I took ours in for a quote after trying the first two and it was a valve or something like that that needed replacing but was going to cost £125-£135 to fix. I stripped it myself with intention of ordering the part and doing it myself but as is usually the case, it's now a garage ornament (or rather, various garage ornaments as it's in lots of bits).
Our new one (K2 or 3) has just started doing the same. I'm not going to strip this one though.
B&Q do (or at least did) a really cheap one for about £25 which I got for cleaning the driveway and that's pretty good for the cars too. Only downside is that it isn't a mixer (for chemicals). Fine for just washing off though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Check the O ring on the tap side input,mine was finely sliced and did what you're describing.
Nice easy fix if it's that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If there's a leak somewhere you should be able to see a pool of water, either from the pressure washer or from a section of one of the hoses.
If there's no sign of a leak then you are looking at either poor water pressure from your tap to the machine or something that is restricting water flow thru the pressure washer. Most likely a filter inside the machine that has become blocked but could be a blocked or kinked pipe.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

*Update:
After stripping the K2 down I have found a leak from a part at the bottom of the motor where the metal and plastic join. For this reason I think its fubar! I will contact Karcher and see what they say but may as well just by a new one.

Thanks for all the assistance.*


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

My Karcher K2? leaked ( it was 7 years old ) When I stripped it down I found the leak was coming from the plastic casing around the pump so it was knackered. Had a look around for a replacement. I was not going to buy another Karcher but Homebase were doing a special offer on a Karcher K3 full control for £99. ( it was £139 ) And the patio cleaner accessory I had with the K2 fitted. So I purchased it, but still have not tried it out as yet


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Nilfisk far better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

